# Mir ist was schlimmes passiert



## Fettkloß (7. August 2004)

als ich letzte woche beim hibike in kronberg meine marta bremsen abgeholt habe sah ich beim rausgehen ein votec nc1 . das bike gefiel mir auf anhieb so gut das ich ernsthaft überlege mein gemini zu verkaufen . das votec hatte auch ne votec gabel drin - die restliche ausstattung war bescheiden . aber der rahmen und die gabel in so einem matten silbergrau waren ein gedicht !!!!
sehr sauber verarbeitet , klasse schweißnähte usw. 

darf man als eingefleischter bergwerkfahrer solche gedanken haben . und vor allem was mach ich jetzt ??? ich hab voll die kriese - eigentlich sollte das gemini ja ne talas und einen mantou dämpfer als fahrwerksverbesserung bekommen !!?? mann mann - wär ich bloß nie zu dem hibike gefahren !!!


----------



## Timmi (7. August 2004)

Hallo Fettkloß,

Votec baut wirklich super Hübsche Räder
und die geilen leichten Doppelbrückgabeln
ein Gedicht. Ich würde sagen werd doch
einfach ein Votecfan ;-) Bergwerk ist
zwar schön und gut aber ich finde Votec
hat mehr Inovationen und deshalb kann
ich deine Überlegung gut verstehen.

Grüße Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (7. August 2004)

hi timmi
schön das du mich verstehst , aber mir wäre es lieber gewesen wenn du geschrieben hättest --- lass die finger von votec , die rahmen brechen wie streichhölzer und die gabeln sehen nur gut aus sind aber der letzte schrott .

ich muß mir irgendwas überlegen - vielleicht würde mich ja ne probefahrt abschrecken  

Radsport ist grausam - es ist ein teufelskreis und man ist so alleine mit diesen schweren entscheidungen . manche - so wie ich auch - müssen dann auch noch zusätzlich erklärungen für ihre frau parat haben warum wieder ein neues bike , es ist zum


----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ich muß mir irgendwas überlegen - vielleicht würde mich ja ne probefahrt abschrecken



was ich zu bezweifeln wage...

Wenn ich richtig nachgesehen habe, ist Dein Gemini ein Eingelenker mit einem rel. alten RS-Dämpfer ohne SPV oder Pedal-Dingsbums und neigt rein so aus der Ferne betrachtet zum wippen. Das sollte das NC-1 ja schon mal nicht tun, da Viergelenker neuster Stand. Rein technologisch gesehen liegen zwischen beiden Bikes bestimmt 3 Jahre... das müsste zu merken sein. 

Votec-Gabeln sind optisch Geschmackssache. Nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung technisch aber nicht so der Bringer. Eine gescheite FOX- oder Manitou-Gabel funktioniert vermutlich besser.

Wenn ich Deine Fotos so ansehe denke ich, dass Geld wohl nicht der begrenzende Faktor ist...

ich verstehe Dich: Du hast ein echtes Problem!  

Könntest Du nicht Deiner Frau das Gemini schenken....   dann brauchst Du zwangsläufig was Neues.


----------



## Fettkloß (8. August 2004)

hallo [email protected]

klar hast du recht mit den fahreigenschaften vom gemini , deswegen wollte ich ja auch das fahrwerk verbessern weil mir das geschaukel auf die eier geht . Aber eingelenker , viergelenker oder sonstwas ist halt geschmackssache ( nur ein lager , optik usw. )

ok - ich bin auch fox forx fan , finde die fox gabeln einfach technisch perfect und sehen super aus -  die votec gabel kenn ich nicht !



> ich verstehe Dich: Du hast ein echtes Problem!


solange der liebe gott mir solche prüfungen auferlegt ist mir klar "wie gut" es mir geht und ich bin echt dankbar   

meine frau will mit biken nix zu tun haben - ausserdem wäre es zu groß . und so langsam bekomme ich platzprobleme


----------



## [email protected] (8. August 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> klar hast du recht mit den fahreigenschaften vom gemini , deswegen wollte ich ja auch das fahrwerk verbessern weil mir das geschaukel auf die eier geht . Aber eingelenker , viergelenker oder sonstwas ist halt geschmackssache ( nur ein lager , optik usw. )


Fahre selbst ja auch einen Eingelenker und habe zu Beginn der letzten Saison den RS-Deluxe-Dämpfer durch einen DT-Swiss getauscht. Ich muss sagen, dass ich mir im Vorfeld diesen grossen Unterschied gar nicht vorstellen konnte. Echt super. Nach etwas Einstellarbeit konnte ich das wippen "nahezu" eliminieren. Kein Vergleich zu vorher. Als ob ich ein neues Bike gekauft hätte. 

Mittlerweile haben ja die meisten guten Dämpfer irgend so ein "Anti-Wipp-Dingens", womit Du Dein Bergwerk sicher noch tunen kannst. Von da her gesehen, brauchts vermutlich kein neues Bike...



			
				Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ok - ich bin auch fox forx fan , finde die fox gabeln einfach technisch perfect und sehen super aus -  die votec gabel kenn ich nicht !


Muss gestehen, dass ich die aktuellen Modelle der Votec-Gabeln auch nicht wirklich beurteilen kann. Einer meiner Kumpels fährt jedoch ein Votec aus dem Jahre 2001 und der hat nach vielem basteln und noch mehr fluchen zum Schluss das Teil durch was Funktionierendes ersetzt. Sehen wirklich gut aus die Gabeln, haben aber vermutlich eine recht grosse Produkt-Streuung. Ausserdem -aber das ist ganz persönlich- finde ich Doppelbrückengabeln an CC-Bikes einfach zu heftig.



			
				Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> solange der liebe gott mir solche prüfungen auferlegt ist mir klar "wie gut" es mir geht und ich bin echt dankbar


Tja, jeder trägt so seine Bürde...  



			
				Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> meine frau will mit biken nix zu tun haben - ausserdem wäre es zu groß . und so langsam bekomme ich platzprobleme


Das kommt mir doch alles sehr bekannt vor...  

... vielleicht plötzlicher Tod durch Rahmenbruch??? da kann man nix machen....

Der ernsthaftere Ansatz: Versuch doch mal Dein Gemini zu verticken. Falls Du Geld in sinnvollem Rahmen dafür kriegst, wechseln, ansonsten behalten.

Je länger ich darüber nachdenke:
Ich brauche jeweils ca. ein Jahr, bis ein neugekauftes Bike GENAU MEINEN Anforderungen, Wünschen und biometrischen Daten entspricht. Falls Du grundsätzlich mit dem Bergwerk zufrieden bist (und so kam es bisher rüber), rate ich eher, da ein paar weitere Euros zu investieren (ist auch einfacher mit der Frau).

In dem Sinne.... viel Spass beim hin- und her- überlegen.


----------



## Liwi (8. August 2004)

Jeder Votecfahrer ist ein " Testfahrer " !


----------



## Fettkloß (8. August 2004)

danke Liwi - sowas wollte ich hören


----------



## der alte ron (8. August 2004)

Der wechsel leuchtet mir nicht ein ! Wenn du mit den fahreigenschaften eines bergwerk zufrieden bist ,solltest du dir einen viergelenker von denen holen oder ein fox tuning mit pp-dämpfer und talas gabel (fahre ich selbst) durchführen , von deutschen bastelbuden-federgabeln , würde ich persönlich die finger lassen ! Wärend votec seit jahren versucht ihre federgabeln zum arbeiten zu bringen , produzieren andere schon längst federelemente für den MX-bereich - das sagt doch alles oder ?! Im übrigen ist in den pulverfarben von bergwerk viel mehr leben drin als in so einem pseudoeloxal ! Meine meinung ist , bleib bei bergwerk !
Sollte das problem nur in der farbe liegen , warum rufst du nicht bei bergwerk an und fragst ob man dir den rahmen nicht umpulvern kann !?
Hoffe ich war dir eine "echte" hilfe .
Nikolay


----------



## wondermike (8. August 2004)

@Fettkloß
Früher hätte man in so einem Fall kalte Duschen und rauhe Handtücher empfohlen.  

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls, dass Du stark bleibst und der schrecklichen Versuchung widerstehst. Wenn's schon ein neues Bike sein muss, dass immer noch ein Bergwerk! Da gibt es bei Votec nichts, was mich davon auch nur im entferntesten abbringen könnte. Und die Gabeln haben wirklich einen ganz schlechten Ruf.


----------



## Fettkloß (9. August 2004)

@ alter ron - ja das mit der talas und nem anti wipp dämpfer hatte ich ja onehin vor . wie gesagt mit votec hab ich mich noch nie so richtig beschäftigt - schon garnicht mit den gabeln . ich fand halt das der nc1 rahmen in der kombination mit der votec gabel in der beschriebenen farbe super aussieht . und bei näherem hinsehen war der rahmen auch super verarbeitet . das bei bergwerk die faben mehr leben haben is schon klar ( siehe mein grünes mercury )   


@ wondermike - kalt duschen tu ich nicht so gern  ich bin warmduscher . aber dafür mag ich rauhe handtücher und die haben schon etwas geholfen glaub ich - es ist schon viel besser geworden   


ja wirklich - ich glaub ich komm lansam wieder runter von dem tripp - hab mir das gemini nochmal richtig angeschaut - ich mags !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-runner (9. August 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> was ich zu bezweifeln wage...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bike-runner (9. August 2004)

Liwi schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder Votecfahrer ist ein " Testfahrer " !



Und Bergwerkfahrer?


----------



## blacksurf (9. August 2004)

also wenn ich mich da mal einmischen darf: Bergwerkbikes sind echt ne Augenweide
Aber eine Votec-Gabel das ist ein typisch männliches Konstrukt und wird bevorzugt von Männern ab 45 die es nochmals wissen wollen...
noch einmal Easyrider spielen....

Schauen ästhetisch echt furchtbar aus..so nach Kindermotorrad..

Bleib bei Bergwerk

Blacksurf


----------



## pedale3 (9. August 2004)

..votec baut doch neuerdings diese hübsche "normalo-cc-gabel", und nix Doppelbrückengabel! sieht schon so gut aus wie fox, ist auch schön teuer, aber wie die funzt???

...um beim Markenfetisch-Herstellervergleich BW <-> Votec zu bleiben...

das NC1 müsste denn wohl den fahrtechnischen und qualitativen Vergleich zum Faunus-LSD bestehen, mit Tendenz zu längerem federweg.

Ich habe mich ende 2003, gegen NC1, für das LSD entschieden, weil mir b) der hinterbauwipp des LSD beim fahren minimal besser gefiel c) zwei fette trinkflaschen+grosse pumpe in den Rahmen passen (fahre nicht gerne mit Sack) d) es pleitegerüchte zu Votec gab e) das LSD Konzept mit dem DT gut geschützt am Hinterrad super ist und c) ich mal genug kohle am start hatte (jetzt natürlich nicht mehr)!

m.M. mußt Du für dich Testen was besser passt, und an gute Qualität kannst Du nur glauben, auch bei BW!

Wegen der Pleitewellen bei Votec würde ich nur bei deutlichem Preisvorteil zugreifen! Ansonsten ist das NC1 mit fox bestimmt auch n' Super Bike!
(aber eben kein BW)

Greet's,
P3


----------



## Eisenfaust (9. August 2004)

Aber ansonsten geht essen und trinken noch?


----------



## Lumix (9. August 2004)

Hoffentlich kommt der arme Fettkloß da wieder raus!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (9. August 2004)

so - habe ein gegengift genommen - und zwar hab ich grade vor 5min einen satz crossmax sl und schwalbe racing ralph bestellt - nätürlich für mein liebes schönes wundervolles traumhaft werdendes mercury   

was ist votec


----------



## Fettkloß (9. August 2004)

bereitet euch schon mal drauf vor demnächst das top geilste mercury auf gottes erdboden hier im forum zu sehen . jetzt fehlen nur noch sattel  ein paar leitungen , flaschenhalter und pedalen


----------



## blacksurf (9. August 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> so - habe ein gegengift genommen - und zwar hab ich grade vor 5min einen satz crossmax sl und schwalbe racing ralph bestellt - nätürlich für mein liebes schönes wundervolles traumhaft werdendes mercury
> QUOTE]
> 
> das war doch die richtige Entscheidung
> ...


----------



## carloz (9. August 2004)

@Kloß: Na Gott sei Dank ! Ich hab grad den fred mit schrecken    nach unten gescrolled und siehe da: 

ER HAT ES NICHT GETAN !   

Glückwunsch zu dieser Entscheidung 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. August 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> bereitet euch schon mal drauf vor demnächst das top geilste mercury auf gottes erdboden hier im forum zu sehen . jetzt fehlen nur noch sattel  ein paar leitungen , flaschenhalter und pedalen



Da bin ich mal gespannt wie es ausschaut wenn es fertig ist!!
Hab mir am Freitag das Mercury Rohloff bestellt, dauert aber noch ein bisschen bis es kommt da Rohloff gerade Betriebsferien hat!!
Werde dann auch ein Bild reinstellen!!

Gruss

Fibbs


----------



## Fettkloß (9. August 2004)

> Hab mir am Freitag das Mercury Rohloff bestellt



welche farbe ??? oder solls ne überraschung werden 

@ carloz - ne habs nicht gemacht und werde es wohl auch nicht machen . nachdem ich hier schon ein paar geile bilder von pfadfindern gesehen hab wird wohl mein nächster schwachsinniger anfall für neues bike ein pfadfinder , in irgendeiner ultrageilen farbe , heimsuchen .


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. August 2004)

Nein soll keine Überraschung werden, hab´s ja schon in nem anderen Beitrag gepostet: Hier meine Zusammenstellung:

Bergwerk Mecury Rohloff  Größe M (schwarz - weiß glänzend; Cantisockel !!!)
Rohloff Speedhub 500/14 in schwarz
Felgen VR + HR: DT Swiss XR 4.1 ceramic 
Nabe vorne: DT Swiss 240s
Kette: Rohloff SL-T99
Gabel: Marzocchi Marathon SL (mit Cantisockel)
Ritchey WCS (Vorbau 110 ?? , Lenker gerade, Sattelstütze, Bar Ends)
Sattel: Speedneedle J.M.
Bremse VR+HR:	AVID Speed Dial TI (Hebel)
AVID Single Digit TI (Ceramicbeläge)
Kurbel: Stronglight Aero oder Race Face Deus X-Type in schwarz incl. Innenlager (Kettenblatt ????)
Pedale: Eggbeater
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,35
Sattelklemme: Bergwerk
Griffe: Oury Grip MTB (schwarz)


----------



## Fettkloß (9. August 2004)

mannnn mann mannn - ich bin gespannt


----------



## Lamyluu (9. August 2004)

hmmm die Votec bikes sehen doch ganz ordentlich aus, und sie sind vorallem sehr schlicht, keine fahrenden regenbögen usw.
zu der gabel, ich kenne einen der sehr zufrieden damit is, die meisten denken aber ahaa doppelbrücke also freeride, is aber nich. die vodec gabeln sind  CC gabeln von der haltbarkeit genau wie vom gewicht.
zu den ganz neuen GS6 kann ich nichts sagen ausser das sie zum teil mit innereien vom großen M aus Italien ausgestattet sind. und es auch eine für FR geben soll.
kauf dir das votec  kauf dir das votec  kauf dir das votec


----------



## Eisenfaust (10. August 2004)

Ich frage mich, ob der Fettkloß jemals sein MTB fahren wird oder ob er das Teil sofort nach Fertigstellung in die Wohnzimmervitrine verfrachtet. Das Bild wäre eines für die Götter: Das Rad hinter Glas, davor die skelettierte Familie Fettkloß - verhungert.

Die Republik steht am Angrund und vor feindlicher Übernahme und wir reden über ein paar Aluminiumspäne ... tsetsetse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (10. August 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich, ob der Fettkloß jemals sein MTB fahren wird oder ob er das Teil sofort nach fertigstellung in die Wohnzimmervitrine verfrachtet. Das Bild wäre eines für die Götter: Das Rad hinter Glas, davor die skellettierte Familie Fettkloß - verhungert.
> 
> Die Republik steht am Angrund und vor feindlicher Übernahme und wir reden über ein paar Aluminiumspäne ... tsetsetse



@Eisenfaust
Ich stimme Dir zu  .

...siehe hier 
http://www.zauberermerlin.de/Der_heilige_Gral/der_heilige_gral.html

oder etwas Nachdenkliches 

http://www.buchegger.de/hobby.html


Peter


----------



## Fettkloß (10. August 2004)

> Ich frage mich, ob der Fettkloß jemals sein MTB fahren wird oder ob er das Teil sofort nach Fertigstellung in die Wohnzimmervitrine verfrachtet. Das Bild wäre eines für die Götter: Das Rad hinter Glas, davor die skelettierte Familie Fettkloß - verhungert.



      
versteh ich nicht - denkst du es wäre mir zu teuer um damit zu fahren oder das es kratzer bekommt oder was ? wenn ja warum soll ausgerechnt ich mit meinem bike nicht fahren ? hier gibts bestimmt teurere die auch gefahren werden  allein ein pfadfinderrahmen is schon halb so teuer wie mein ganzes merury . ausserdem arbeite ich für mein geld und behaupte einfach mal das ich beruflich ein viel höheres risiko zu tragen hab als du 

und wenn die republik den abgrund runterstürzt - ich lebe so das ich zufrieden bin - unterstüz du sie wenn du willst  selbst dran schuld   

habe fertig


----------



## Lumix (10. August 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> versteh ich nicht - denkst du es wäre mir zu teuer um damit zu fahren oder das es kratzer bekommt oder was ? wenn ja warum soll ausgerechnt ich mit meinem bike nicht fahren ? hier gibts bestimmt teurere die auch gefahren werden  allein ein pfadfinderrahmen is schon halb so teuer wie mein ganzes merury . ausserdem arbeite ich für mein geld und behaupte einfach mal das ich beruflich ein viel höheres risiko zu tragen hab als du
> 
> und wenn die republik den abgrund runterstürzt - ich lebe so das ich zufrieden bin - unterstüz du sie wenn du willst  selbst dran schuld
> 
> habe fertig



.....ruhig Jungs, ruhig!!!








Gruß


----------



## Fettkloß (10. August 2004)

wer ist der eisbär und wer die robbe


----------



## Lumix (10. August 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> wer ist der eisbär und wer die robbe




....das liegt im Auge des Betrachters!!!!


----------



## Fettkloß (10. August 2004)

ok --- dann bin ich die robbe


----------



## AnthonyXIV (11. August 2004)

@ Fettkoß, 

so ists gut!! Wer aus diesem Forum hat dich denn soweit umgestimmt, daß Du aus einem Wunsch Dein Bergwerk Gemini zu wechseln gleich dazu übergegangen bist Dir ein neues Bergwerk zu bestellen?  
Oder gehörst Du zu denen die einfach immer ein Bike im ENTSTEHEN haben müssen? So ne Art Tamagotchi? 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmensbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Fettkloß (11. August 2004)

@ anthonixiv
nö - aus diesem forum eigentlich keiner der mich umgestimmt hätte . ich hab auch kein neues berwerk bestellt sondern teile für das mercury was gerade am entstehen ist und mir damit selbst den wind aus den segeln genommen    sozusagen hab ich den teufel mit dem belzebub ausgetrieben .
ja -eigentlich bin ich so einer - immer ein neues zum schrauben . aber das hört nach dem mercury auf . meine freunde und bekannten halten mich schon für verhaltensgestört und die gegenargumente sind mir schon vor ein paar monaten ausgegangen - also erstmal schluss damit .


----------



## wondermike (12. August 2004)

Wer kennt das nicht. An meinem Cannondale habe ich auch jahrelang rumgebosselt und war nie zufrieden damit. Beim Pfadfinder stimmt jetzt aber eigentlich alles von vornherein. Da brauche ich erstmal nicht mehr rumfummeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (21. August 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> als ich letzte woche beim hibike in kronberg meine marta bremsen abgeholt habe sah ich beim rausgehen ein votec nc1 . das bike gefiel mir auf anhieb so gut das ich ernsthaft überlege mein gemini zu verkaufen . das votec hatte auch ne votec gabel drin - die restliche ausstattung war bescheiden . aber der rahmen und die gabel in so einem matten silbergrau waren ein gedicht !!!!
> sehr sauber verarbeitet , klasse schweißnähte usw.
> 
> darf man als eingefleischter bergwerkfahrer solche gedanken haben . und vor allem was mach ich jetzt ??? ich hab voll die kriese - eigentlich sollte das gemini ja ne talas und einen mantou dämpfer als fahrwerksverbesserung bekommen !!?? mann mann - wär ich bloß nie zu dem hibike gefahren !!!



Votec baut die schlechtesten Gabeln der Welt, die Rahmen brechen alle (mein M6 Light 4x), und Du wirst überall nur als Poserbike-Fahrer belächelt...wenn Dir das alles nix macht, dannn kaufe Dir ein VOTEC






Mein Rahmen auf dem Alpencross...wenn Du mal einen Alpencross mit dem Baumarktbike machen willst....dann kaufe Dir ein VOTEC....spätestens nach 5 Tagen bricht es und Du kannst Dir irgendwo im Bikeverleih ein Billigbike leihen, um die Topur zu beenden...viel Spaß


----------



## Fettkloß (21. August 2004)

an carsten

danke für den tipp - ich bin aber auch schon wieder weg von dem gedanken an votec . schöne internetseite haste !


----------



## daif (21. August 2004)

coole Hp in der tat!!
und ein ebenso geiles Diplomarbeitsthema!!!

zum Votec, vielleicht solltest du auch auf Bergwerk umsteigen wie dein Bruder (?)


----------

